# can i put these guys all together



## Mstrildy22 (Dec 29, 2004)

hi i have a125 gallon tank up and would love to know if i can put these all in it and them actully all live together happily!

Paralabidochromis (Rock Kribensis) Uganda 1:3
Pundamilia Nyererei (Ruti Island)1:3
Astatotilapia Latifasciata 1:3
Paralabidochromis Chromogynos 1:3
Neochromis Rufocaudalis (Nigrican Victorian Tropheus) 1:3
crismon tides 1:2
Synodontis Alberti 2
this tank has 2 HOT filters on it and has been up and running for the last 6 months

currently i have 3 Sunshine peacocks i think 1 male 2 females
Copadochromis Borleyi unsure of sexes
Melanochromis Kenki unsure of sexes
and unteen millon red snails that there attacking(which i don't mind at all)
they will go into the 55 gallon tank as soon as its cycled


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You will get a ton of hybridization in this mix, I wouldn`t mix them.


----------



## Mstrildy22 (Dec 29, 2004)

ok so i really really want to have the rock kribensis (Uganda) and the Pundamilia Nyererei (Ruti Island)
what would you suggest to put with them in the tank then? i would really like a good mix in the tank if possible without species mixing when they breed


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Paralabidochromis (Rock Kribensis) Uganda 1:3
Pundamilia Nyererei (Ruti Island)1:3
Astatotilapia Latifasciata 1:3
Paralabidochromis Chromogynos 1:3
Neochromis Rufocaudalis (Nigrican Victorian Tropheus) 1:3
crismon tides 1:2 
Hi in this combo yu'll have to not house crimson tide and ruti nyerrerei together, the others species can be housed together 
xris


----------



## Mstrildy22 (Dec 29, 2004)

ok thank you guess i'll have to start cycling the other 55 gallon as well


----------

